# Updated photos of Kaiden von Jagenstadt



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Kaiden is now five months old and is just growing into a handsome young man. :gsdhead: He spends most of his mornings playing outside and swimming. I have a hard time keeping this boy dry :help: But it is getting pretty hot here in South Florida with the highs already hitting the high 80's so what can you do but jump in the pool with him and enjoy the day :sunburn:

The first picture is a little foggy because it had just rained and the humidity was super high:


















These pictures were taken a week ago, Kaiden just enjoying his new yard:







































Thanks for looking

Melissa


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Melissa!
Kaiden looks super and he's getting so big!
His sister Onja loves the water also.
it's nice to see you guys having a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He's so darn cute and looking very handsome! He's gonna grow up to be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Good looking boy. Very good looking boy. My boy is around the same age.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

From my photo archives, Kaiden's mom Michaela at the same age. 
A slight family resemblence...right down to the white tips of their toes!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a handsome boy he is!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is so gorgeous! Can't believe he is only 5 months lol


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like Kaiden is really enjoying that pool!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

He looks great Melissa :wub:

Michaela


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those white toes are cute...lucky to have his own pool


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Thank you all for the nice comments.:gsdhead:

Michaela, now we need pictures of his sister to compare to since we have a picture of his mom at the same age. 

Melissa


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very good looking pup, did you just move into the house?
Love the pool pics.


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

HeidiW said:


> Very good looking pup, did you just move into the house?


Yes we did and the backyard was full of weeds and dirt. Kaiden and I spent two weeks cleaning it up and leveling it out to install sod, :wild: that was a lot of work, and needless to say Kaiden helped by weeding and dragging branches all around the yard, and then would go cool off in the pool and watch me do all the rest of the work!

Melissa


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL I can see it now!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Michaela, now we need pictures of his sister to compare to since we have a picture of his mom at the same age.


And here she is the little diva...I took these pictures this morning :wub:

Now we are just missing Bogey!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful puppies! And what a lucky guy Kaiden is to have his own pool - my dogs are green with envy!


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Michaela, Nikki looks great, they sure do look alot alike, Kaiden is just a little bit bulkier. What is Nikkis' weight?

Cassidy's Mom -- Kaiden is lucky, mom is not, I worry about his staying wet so much since we live in a humid climate and hot spots are common, but so far so good.

Melissa


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> What is Nikkis' weight?


I took her by our vet on Thursday of this week and she weighed 45 lbs but that may not be that accurate because she moved so much.

Michaela


----------

